# I Need Honest Opinions Here...



## JoJoEnglish85 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok, so i am very interested not only in buying a new vehicle this next year but about buying a Volkswagen. I realy am sold on the New Scirrocco, but i wish it was AWD like the TT, i hope it comes to the states but im already looking for ways to get one, im no fan of the new GTI R we have in the states. But i realy want one so bad, what do you all think since you can go get one so easily lol. I would definately like to own one of these and have it next to my MKI TT, i think it would be a great addition to the garage.


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

although an AWD V6 Scirocco R is said to be in the works. The transmission is likely to be VW's DSG 6-speed automated manual, though a straight 6-speed manual could be offered instead or as a supplement
View attachment 1



Personally if they are built in Mexico I will not buy any Audi or VW..PERIOD.......

I would wait to see if they come out with the "R"

2010 GTI has 25 more horses.....

L8R...... 8)


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

No idea about the states, but the new Rocco is great car. Not really a true coupé in the true sense of the word, more a sportback, but still its a great looking and great driving car! I would love an R.... still love Viper green too, best colour imo... 8) :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Can a mod move this to other marques :roll:


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

You know the thing about those Sciroccos is they look soooo much nicer in the flesh than in photos.


----------



## JoJoEnglish85 (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree that they may look better in person, ive only seen them in clips or video on youtube or on carshows on tv. I personaly would still buy audi or vw if they were built in mexio only if they lowered their prices, because we know there is cheap labor there so i wouldn't pay what they ask now if they made them there.


----------



## Bojmobile (Aug 28, 2009)

swfblade said:


> No idea about the states, but the new Rocco is great car. Not really a true coupé in the true sense of the word, more a sportback, but still its a great looking and great driving car! I would love an R.... still love Viper green too, best colour imo... 8) :lol:


Be just like the old Corrado days, eh? :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

JoJoEnglish85 said:


> Ok, so i am very interested not only in buying a new vehicle this next year but about buying a Volkswagen. I realy am sold on the New Scirrocco, but i wish it was AWD like the TT, i hope it comes to the states but im already looking for ways to get one, im no fan of the new GTI R we have in the states. But i realy want one so bad, what do you all think since you can go get one so easily lol. I would definately like to own one of these and have it next to my MKI TT, i think it would be a great addition to the garage.


Would most likely cost a fortune [smiley=bigcry.gif] to federalize a euro-spec Scirrocco for US roads.

cheers.


----------



## JoJoEnglish85 (Dec 18, 2007)

ya i know its deffinately not worth it, but if i get orders to germany this next year, you better believe im coming back with a car or two from there hahaha


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'll be picking up my Candy White 2.0TSi GT DSG next week. Ordered on 30th June


----------



## JoJoEnglish85 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice, you lucky bastard :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm not struck on the latest VW interiors tbh .


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

The latest VW interiors are as dull as ditchwater IMO.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Dull as in understated and timeless, or dull as in dark?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dull as in bland


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Dull as in bland


 :lol:

[email protected]! :wink:


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Widget said:


> Dull as in understated and timeless, or dull as in dark?


In my opinion, they are dark and uninspiring.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Test driving mine on sat, I like the seats in them. Should be placing my order for a White 1.4 TSI 160bhp model and hope to get on March 1st 2010


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I can't see the problem :roll:

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/largep ... I&model=TT

versus

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/largep ... l=scirocco


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Widget said:


> I can't see the problem :roll:
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/largep ... I&model=TT
> 
> ...












vs


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

The Rocco interior is nice. Altho putting a cream interior against a black one isn't really fair.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

But I only have a cream interior :roll:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

The link I posted is black, doesn't it work?


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

Im getting confused.com ... must be the swine flu...


----------

